# Clothing/Armour of Particular Periods of Time



## Tatham (Sep 9, 2011)

First of all, I am terrible when it comes to clothing and the materials that are made for them; but in contrast I absolutely must describe the style of clothing (e.g, silver plate armour to a steampunk medieval garb). My dilema is I am at a loss for reference when it comes to clothes or armour. Like what are the armour types called (I know plate and chainmail, roughly) and what are the pieces (a pouldron, for instance) that make it? And what about standard clothing, like jerkins?

I need this for a fantasy/sci-fi book I'm writing. I hope that narrows it down a little.

Anyone following me :confusion:


----------



## Nacian (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi
I have googled a couple of things here ....I hope this is helpful.
Medieval Clothing
Medieval armour, armour, The Knight Shop
Armour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tatham (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. These sites (The Knights Shop in particular) are already working their magic.


----------



## Sam (Sep 11, 2011)

Greaves are for the legs and feet. Spaulders are for the back. A chest guard is self-explanatory. A vambrace covers the forearms. 

Pauldrons came before spaulders and were slightly smaller and covered less of the body.


----------

